# Contact info overhul



## iFish (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, Forum!

I really like Twitter, Skype, Other Social stuff...

Why not add that to this bar?







I would love to see skype and twitter make it there.

What do you guys think?

EDIT: Maybe also PSN, Xbox Live, Steam..... Get the idea


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone even use that bar? 0_o
If so, it might be a good idea.
EDIT: dangit doublepost.


----------



## iFish (Sep 5, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Does anyone even use that bar? 0_o
> If so, it might be a good idea.



I always use it


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea, would be pretty cool


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 5, 2010)

Now everyone knows your Yahoo and MSN.

But I think that this could be nice. Although I don't use the bar, others might find it helpful.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 5, 2010)

**overhaul** *cough cough*

Umm yeah.... I don't think I even use it and I don't really see much point to be honest, if people on here want that information they can always just ask for it....better than a load of strangers and randoms/stalkers freely taking the information.

But if enough people would use I'm not against having it, I just simply wouldn't use it


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah I think it's a good idea.
I think;
* Twitter
* Skype
* Xbox Live
* PSN
are the most "essential", and then also
* Facebook
* Myspace
* Some other socnetsites perhaps?


----------



## prowler (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Slyakin (Sep 5, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Now everyone knows your Yahoo and MSN.
> 
> But I think that this could be nice. Although I don't use the bar, others might find it helpful.


Who DIDN'T know his MSN/Yahoo/Address/everything else?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2010)

Steam

Xbox Live

PSN

I hardly even see the point of having the sidebar there, I don't want to be handing out my personal info to every chump. I give my gamertag, e-mail, etc only to people I want.

EDIT: ...Although my gamertag is in my sig anyway. Just realized that. Whatever. But e-mail, MSN, etc, I prefer keeping to myself (if I even checked e-mail or used MSN).


----------



## haflore (Sep 5, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> **overhaul** *cough cough*
> 
> Umm yeah.... I don't think I even use it and I don't really see much point to be honest, if people on here want that information they can always just ask for it....better than a load of strangers and randoms/stalkers freely taking the information.
> 
> But if enough people would use I'm not against having it, I just simply wouldn't use it


This. Pretty much.
I would never use it, but if enough people want it, why not?

Also, you missed one Dark: *Let's.


----------



## iFish (Sep 5, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Yeah I think it's a good idea.
> I think;
> * Twitter
> * Skype
> ...



I left facebook out since that is more personal then most things.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 5, 2010)

haflore your right I did miss one.....or maybe it's because I'm pre-occupied


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the facebook is the most easy to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All you need is a name and you probably can find him or her (also, a quick google for the email address or something can also lead to the facebook page sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Costello (Sep 12, 2010)

PSN and other things can be inserted in the friend code database i think?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> PSN and other things can be inserted in the friend code database i think?


Only XBOX gamertag seems to be on the list.
PSN/Steam/... can easily be added though.


----------



## Minox (Sep 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSN/Steam used to be there, but somehow I can't find it anymore.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 12, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> PSN/Steam used to be there, but somehow I can't find it anymore.


The FCDB was lost during a server move (link). I guess not everything was re-added afterwards.


----------



## antwill (Sep 12, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is updating your twitter every 15 minutes with what you're doing not as personal as facebook? Unless you're using it in a way in which it wasn't intended?


----------

